
Apple Knew About iPhone 6 Bendgate/Touch Disease Months Before Repair Programs - bangonkeyboard
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/05/24/apple-knew-about-bendgate-and-touch-disease/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17145446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17145446).

